# Beauties kids



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Figure I'll get the thread going while I'm waiting  
Beauty is a black commercial boer I bought 6 months ago and is bred to my dappled buck. She started streaming about a half hour ago and is hard at work making a nest. So everyone think pink but also black with spots 







Here is beauty a month ago 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Those are going to be some cute DOELINGS  got any pix of the sire?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Here's daddy and here is girl #1 <3








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Omg she just popped one out? Congrats! I see more doelings in your future! (let's see of that works again!) 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I LOVE your thinking  she for sure has more in there she's pawing poor baby #1 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Oh no! Don't hurt her! She's thinking "hey your not black! Change your coat!"


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm getting anxious! I want to see the next baby GIRL!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

It worked with my chicken, she hatched just 1 egg and I kept calling the chick a girl and she is! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

She's HUGE! Congrats so far, cant wait for the rest to join the herd.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

onder: :kidred::kidred::kidblue: this is what I see


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Oh my, she's beautiful! I love the dappled boers. If only they were a dairy breed.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Got her  she only has a few spots but she is so pretty  let's see what else mama has going on  she can have what ever she wants now 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Yay! So far I win!!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Such beautiful girls! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## wwfarm (Jan 27, 2014)

These are gorgeous babies!! Congrats!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

And that's all for me beauty. Once we get them dry and in a stall I'll get better pics because they are so pretty in person 
And thank you all for the compliments it's been a long 5 months 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Aw no buckling?  well at least you got what you wanted! Way to go beauty!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

Wow - they are both so pretty. I can't decide which one I like best.
I think I'm in love with the "spank me right here" moon spot on the second one, though.
(Not that I would ever do such a thing, of course, but it makes me giggle. She's so darned cute!)


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol a name idea...spanky lol. I for sure like the black best  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I like spanky best too! But I want to see her face!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Can I have her? :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

The second one is gorgeous too and just what you wanted! How lucky.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Can I have her? :lol:
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> ...


Oh no you want the red one  
I sooo can't wait for my other does now. I have another commercial black doe and a 50% black head who have me a solid black doeling last year bred to my traditional buck so I can't wait to see what those two have now 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

gimme gimme!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh yeah I wanted to share pics lol I'm just to excited
So here we go all dry














Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Oh ya! I want! She would go well with my black spotted Nubian buck :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Oh wow they are so beautiful!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

They are both SO CUTE! Never mind the neat markings  :lovey: their markings 

Names?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm liking spanky for the black but yeah I need all the help I can get on names lol. We are totally running out of names around here. The lady I bought mama from wants the little red girl so I can name her or let her. If no name she will be baby 111 lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Marigold.. And I'm stealing Spanky! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

They are both beautiful! Wish I could get some nice girls like that. I would probably be boring and just call the red one Dapple lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

CONGRATS!!! :wahoo::stars: I LOVE the red dapple one.  But both are gorgeous!! Lucky you!!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok happycaligoats no stealing of my spanky lol  but if I remember right your by the beach and my daughter is obsessed with the ocean so maybe we can work out a visit.....maybe about a year from now while she's in heat for your buck  lol
RebellNny I have really boring names too. Like my next goat due her name is crazy. Then with my cows I have deeded little deeded, model face deedee and brahma deedee so yeah there's boring for you lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Omg if I wasn't clear across the country I would come hijack momma and babies.....but I'm about as far from CA as you can get so I guess you are safe ;-)


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

Cinnamon Toast Crunch, and call her CTC.


Russell P. Hammonds


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I'd call the red one Birdie. You'll have to check out her spots to see why :lol:

Beautiful girls Jessica, they turned out really nice.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

They are beautiful! I hope my doe gives me doelings like yours!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Gorgeous babies  Congratulations :stars: Love their markings :hugs:

I like the name Ruby Tuesday for the red one


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well I talked to the lady I bought beauty from and she informed me she likes to kill her doelings and that's why she sold her. So I went out at 9 last night sick with a cold in the pouring rain and hooked up the baby monitor. Didn't hear anything all night but found them like this so I think she's good. She was pawing the kids while she was nesting to expel her after birth so maybe that's when she killed her kids In the past.








Now to wait and see what the next 6 does have  

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

That look on mom's face, Priceless!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Jessica84 said:


> Well I talked to the lady I bought beauty from and she informed me she likes to kill her doelings and that's why she sold her. So I went out at 9 last night sick with a cold in the pouring rain and hooked up the baby monitor. Didn't hear anything all night but found them like this so I think she's good. She was pawing the kids while she was nesting to expel her after birth so maybe that's when she killed her kids In the past.
> View attachment 79444
> 
> 
> ...


That's really interesting. Nice of her to tell you that AFTER she kidded. NOT!
I read somewhere that some does prefer bucklings over doelings and may reject the doelings. My guess is that if she had had a buckling in that litter too, your doelings may have been killed. You lucked out that they were both doelings I think. If I was in your shoes, I'd be on the alert next time she kids.

Years ago, our Pygmy had a buckling and a doeling. She rejected the doeling and it had to be bottle fed. I had no idea at the time why she did that. At least she didn't kill her.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh yeah it's wrote down in my notes. She had quads her first time and I guess all was well but weaned them early then the last 2 times killed off the girls. 
I sold a doe this year that was always a wonderful mom. She always had girls then had triplets with a boy. I noticed they were chewing her up pretty bad so bottle fed one girl. But the last 2 kiddings she had a boy and a girl and rejected the girl. I thought the first time maybe someone tried to steal the girl or some kind of confusion but this last time there was no excuse. They have kinda odd little brains lol
But if beauty doesn't work out at least I got a pretty girl from her 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

If beauty doesn't work out, you know where to send her 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

you got it 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Is she full boer?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww I hope and pray that Beauty doesn't hurt her babies, because they are absolutely gorgeous! She looks like such a sweet doe, maybe she will work out  We have a red Nubian/boer doe, and Beauty has that same kind face. Our doe is so sweet, and one of our best mom's.

We have a FB boer doe that should have been a cull. I said over and over I was selling her. But I just can't do it! She's a hard keeper, kidded 2x, triplets last year <only raised 2, but only liked 1>, this year she started to be mean to one, I knew to expect it might happen so I spent nearly every waking hour for a couple of days watching her, and scalded her firmly <without putting a hand on her>, and she just seemed to understand. Ended up being a great mom to her babies. 
She's bred for mid January kids and praying there are no issues. I always say I am culling her, but now...she's sort of my girl lol I don't know how that happened, but I really do adore her, and she's become really sweet.
Seems anyone comes in the pen that she doesn't know, and she tries to stand between them/me and won't leave my side.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

The lady I got her from claims she full boer but I think she has Nubian in her.....at least she sure looks like it to me. Her mom was a black dapple and she sure had a nice Nubian bag on her.
I never culled over mother ability before. I held one doe for 3 months for her to feed her kids but this year all my goats were kidding at the same time, almost all 70 kidded in 2 months and I had one doe with a really low bag and then the one not wanting her kids and more kids popping out left and right it just got to be to much for me. She was half Nubian and had a full Nubian bag and I told the buyer that she doesn't like the one so I wasn't shady about it and he bought her and her kids and 3 bucklings that were triplets. I was never so greatful for a buyer lol. But I'm to a point I want things to go easy but I also believe in chances so we will see how beauty does with her next batch. She really really loves these two girl. The red one keeps somehow getting out of her stall and I hear beauty going off so in my books that's a good mama 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Wow you have a lot of goats! Ya I was gonna say in that last pic her face looks so Nubian to me! She's so cute! She sounds like a good mama!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

Such cuties! Can I have the little red girl???  Pretty please?!?!?! I don't breed boers, I breed Nigies, but that little red girl is so stinkin cute! :shock: Sooooo cute!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh goodness she would be so much bigger then you ND's lol 
Beauty for sure has boer in her since she has 2 normal teats then two tiny teats as well but yeah I'm not buying the full boer lol
Well off to go have more babies   wish me luck cause her name is Crazy for a reason lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Oh ya, she definitely looks very boer! But that last pic, something about the look on her face just gives me a Nubian vibe lol 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

So adorable!!!:O I like the lil black one


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

They are beautiful. 
I had a few does that would paw the ground when they were getting ready for the next kid and she always did it right at the babies on the ground. I just always made sure I was there and moved them. I am glad she is doing great with you.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

She for sure favors the black one. She's not mean or hates the red one but will freak if Slappy isn't right with her. She's probably not the best mother I have but by far not the worst. No matter what I'll be there the next time she kids out. I won't ignore a warning but I do have a feeling she will be ok 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I thought it was spanky? :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah, and Birdie.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I still don't see the bird Jill :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

She has Toucan Sam on her.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh....I've been calling her Slappy lol ok spanky I'll remember this time lol
I keep looking and I don't see birds either. I told the kids her name was Birdie because she has birds on her and they say they see it lol
I'll go with it though cause I know my eyes are not so well. My hearing is for sure gone. Joshua said he was naming my bull Ratchet and I thought he said rat 'poop' 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I totally see it now Jill!!! I kept looking at that marking on the picture with the SPANKY (  ) standing and birdie laying down but it looked like a odd horse
But the picture with them all laying down I can see it there. YAY!!! My eyes are still decent lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

:lol: yeah, my hearing is going too. Too much Rock music in the '80's I guess. At least I had fun ruining my ears.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The bird is the dark spot on her right hip. It looks like the profile of a heron or a stork, very long legged bird.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I can't see the bird either :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

goathiker said:


> The bird is the dark spot on her right hip. It looks like the profile of a heron or a stork, very long legged bird.


That spot looks more like a horse to me 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

It did to me too but if you look on that spot and picture the mark going towards her back end as the birds beak you can see it......maybe lol. It took me looking at it about 100X to see it


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Ok, I see it a little.. You have a heck of an imagination Jill :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------

